# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  صنعتی اصفهان ، اصفهان یا فردوسی؟

## mohammad1326

سلام
من رتبم 170 منطقه 3 شد و تو خراسان شمالی هستیم
بین 3 تا دانشگاه فردوسی ، صنعتی اصفهان و اصفهان گیر کردم
البته بعد از دانشگاه های تهران میخوام این ها  رو بزنم


خودم ترجیح میدم اینطوری بزنم: صنعتی اصفهان ، فردوسی ، اصفهان
ولی امروز شنیدم که صنعتی اصفهان یه جو فوق العاده بدی دارهو از لحاظ درسی هم بشدت سختگیره و حتی ترمی یک خودکشی تو دانشگاه اتفاق میافته!!!!برای همین خیلی مردد شدم
الان با چند نفر مشورت کردم که میگن اینطوری بزن : اصفهان ، صنعتی اصفهان ، فردوسی

اینم بگم که اصلا از فردوسی خوشم نمیاد و فقط بخاطر نزدیک بودن میزنم.........چون با فرهنگ شهر مشهد کنار اومدن ب شدت سخته!!!

رشته مورد نظرم هم مکانیک هستش و بعدش هم عمران

----------


## newpath

فردوسی صنعتی اصفهان اصفهان

----------


## mohammad1326

> فردوسی صنعتی اصفهان اصفهان


لطفا با دلیل

----------


## HellishBoy

> لطفا با دلیل



من با توجه به علایق و رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها این جوری زدم صنعتی اصفهان _ فردوسی مشهد _ اصفهان !!! کی میگه خود کشی داره توش ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! نه بابا عزیز به این شایعه ها توجه نکن پس تو صنعتی شریف که خیلی سخت گیر تره تا حالا نصفیا باید خود کشی میکردن !!! بله سخت گیر هستن ولی این که خود کشیو ... هست بنظرم شایعس .... شما اگه تحمل جو رقابتی شدید نداری نرو این دانشگاها ولی حیفه بنظر من !!!

----------


## Mehran93071

شما خودت کدوم شهری ؟  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## newpath

> لطفا با دلیل


1- خراسانی و فردوسی بهت نزدیکه 2- دانشگاه خوبیه

----------


## HellishBoy

> شما خودت کدوم شهری ؟



اراک !!  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohammad1326

نمیدونم والا
اینجا اصفهانی داریم|؟؟؟؟

----------


## design46

> سلام
> من رتبم 170 منطقه 3 شد و تو خراسان شمالی هستیم
> بین 3 تا دانشگاه فردوسی ، صنعتی اصفهان و اصفهان گیر کردم
> البته بعد از دانشگاه های تهران میخوام این ها  رو بزنم
> 
> 
> خودم ترجیح میدم اینطوری بزنم: صنعتی اصفهان ، فردوسی ، اصفهان
> ولی امروز شنیدم که صنعتی اصفهان یه جو فوق العاده بدی دارهو از لحاظ درسی هم بشدت سختگیره و حتی ترمی یک خودکشی تو دانشگاه اتفاق میافته!!!!برای همین خیلی مردد شدم
> الان با چند نفر مشورت کردم که میگن اینطوری بزن : اصفهان ، صنعتی اصفهان ، فردوسی
> ...


من خودم اصفهانیم
صنعتی اصفهان سخت گیر هستند
ولی جو بدی نداره
اگه بری صنعتی که خیلی خوبه برات
دانشگاه خیلی سطح بالیی هستش
البته اگه با راه مشهد تا اصفهان که خیلی زیاده مشکلی نداشته باشی

----------


## Mehran93071

به نظرم برو فردوسی بخون خیلی راهش به نظرم دوره واست البته فقط نظر شخصیه و مبناش فقط نزدیکیه ضمن اینکه مشهد هم دانشگاهش بد نیس

----------


## setarehshab

فردوسی بزن ک بهت نزدیکتره.  بعد تهران البته   البته صنعتی اصفهانم خیلی خوبه

----------


## Ultra

فردوسی مشهور ترین دانشگاهش دانشگاه مکانیکشه

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

من خودم صنعتی اصفهان میخونم متاسفانه  :Yahoo (43): 

خودکشی هست نمیگم نیست چون خودم ترم دو همکلاسیم اینجوری شد ولی عشق وعاشقی بود ربطی به درس نداشت

اتفاقا از مشهد هم بود که بعد این اتفاق فرستادنش فردوسی

جوش بده ینی خشکه اگه یروز دوستات نباشن میخای دیوننه شی تو دانشگاه

تفریحم نداره چی بشه یه جشن بذارن!!!!! ولی خو خوابگاهیا اخر هفته میرن اصفهان خوش میگذرونن همش بستگی به روحیاتت داره

مثلا همون همکلاسی که خودکشی کرد خودش از همه دوری میکرد یه گوشه بود خیلی تو جمع نبود  :Yahoo (21): 

درسا هم سخته استادام سختگیر

من میگم متاسفانه چون با جوش کنار نمیام  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## amin dehghan

دانشگاه اصفهان سطح خیلی خوب نداره اما صنعتی سطح درسی خوبی داره اما جوش را نمیدونم

----------


## darkman

کلا صنعتی اصفهان تو همه رشته هاش از فردوسی بهتره البته ب غیر از مهندسی عمران

----------


## mojtaba.moazen

> سلام
> من رتبم 170 منطقه 3 شد و تو خراسان شمالی هستیم
> بین 3 تا دانشگاه فردوسی ، صنعتی اصفهان و اصفهان گیر کردم
> البته بعد از دانشگاه های تهران میخوام این ها  رو بزنم
> 
> 
> خودم ترجیح میدم اینطوری بزنم: صنعتی اصفهان ، فردوسی ، اصفهان
> ولی امروز شنیدم که صنعتی اصفهان یه جو فوق العاده بدی دارهو از لحاظ درسی هم بشدت سختگیره و حتی ترمی یک خودکشی تو دانشگاه اتفاق میافته!!!!برای همین خیلی مردد شدم
> الان با چند نفر مشورت کردم که میگن اینطوری بزن : اصفهان ، صنعتی اصفهان ، فردوسی
> ...


اگر میتونید راه دور رو برید که برید صنعتی اصفهان بعد فردوسی بعد هم اصفهان 
والا من این مدت در مورد صنعتی خیلی تحقیق کردم ( البته ایشالا کارم به اصفهان نکشه  :Yahoo (76):  ) ولی همه میگن که اساتید رشته برق و صنایع خییییلی سخت گیری داره 
ولی نه دیگه در حد خود کشی  :Yahoo (77):  
ولی در مورد بقیه رشته ها به مکانیک و نرم افزار شو خبر دارم بد نگفتن ازش  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ali880

داداش شک نکن بیا فردوسی من خودم مکانیک فردوسی میخونم پارسال رتبه 95 منطقه 3 اومد مکانیک ،
خودم 880 منطقه 1 شدم خدا را شکر راضی ام

----------


## Mr Sky

اگه غذا برات مهمه برو فردوسی ....میگن بهترین دانشگاه از لحاظ غذا هست....خیلی موضوع مهمیه

----------


## S I N A

> سلام
> من رتبم 170 منطقه 3 شد و تو خراسان شمالی هستیم
> بین 3 تا دانشگاه فردوسی ، صنعتی اصفهان و اصفهان گیر کردم
> البته بعد از دانشگاه های تهران میخوام این ها  رو بزنم
> 
> 
> خودم ترجیح میدم اینطوری بزنم: صنعتی اصفهان ، فردوسی ، اصفهان
> ولی امروز شنیدم که صنعتی اصفهان یه جو فوق العاده بدی دارهو از لحاظ درسی هم بشدت سختگیره و حتی ترمی یک خودکشی تو دانشگاه اتفاق میافته!!!!برای همین خیلی مردد شدم
> الان با چند نفر مشورت کردم که میگن اینطوری بزن : اصفهان ، صنعتی اصفهان ، فردوسی
> ...



*اگر عمران میخوای ، فردووسی توپه ...
استاد محاسباتش ( اسمش دقیق یام نی ) میگن جزء 5 تای اول دنیاس ...

برقش هم خفنه ... با وجود کسایی که مثل دکتر حبیب رجبی مشهدی ( رییس دانشکده مهندسی فردوسی ، مثل این آدم من تو عمرم ندیدم !!! ) 
در مورد مکانیکش نظری ندارم 

ولی در کل مشهد شهر مزخرفیه ..
یعنی هر کسی نمیتونه باهاش فاز بگیره ...
باید مثل خود مردمش باشی 


* :Yahoo (23): * ?!* *Mifehmi Yare*

----------


## Elnaz13

صد در صد صنعتی اصفهان ولی به شرط علاقه به رشته و راحتی شرایط(در صورت خوابگاهی بودن)

----------

